# where to send application



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,

My application was returned due to mistake in fee payment form by my agent.
Now I am going to send again on my own.
Can somebody please confirm me address?
I am going to send from Abu Dhabi for NOC Code 2171?

Thanks 

Regards,
Ash


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My application was returned due to mistake in fee payment form by my agent.
> Now I am going to send again on my own.
> ...


Refer CIC application guide. Address is mentioned clearly for sending courier:
Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

There are two addresses 
One is mentioned as regular email for category 1 and other one says courier all other applications.
Should I use category 1 regular email?

Thanks

Regards,
Ash


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are two addresses
> One is mentioned as regular email for category 1 and other one says courier all other applications.
> ...


There is nothing such as "regular email" here, the options are i) "regular mail" which is ordinary postal service that may take more than a month or more to reach, OR ii) courier which'll take 3-5 days.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Should I send my application on 

Citizenship and Immigration Canada
Federal Skilled Worker
NOC Category or Arranged Employment Category
Primary NOC 2011 Code: XXXX 
Centralized Intake Office
PO BOX 7500
Sydney, NS
B1P 0A9
Canada

Or

Citizenship and Immigration Canada
Federal Skilled Worker
NOC Category, Offer of Arranged Employment category or PhD category
Primary NOC 2011 Code: XXXX
49 Dorchester Street
Sydney, NS
B1P 5Z2
Canada

Regards,
Ash


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ashpin said:


> Should I send my application on
> 
> Citizenship and Immigration Canada
> Federal Skilled Worker
> ...




Which category do you come under??????


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I sent today to following address. I come under 2171.

Citizenship and Immigration Canada
Federal Skilled Worker
NOC Category, Offer of Arranged Employment category or PhD category
Primary NOC 2011 Code: XXXX
49 Dorchester Street
Sydney, NS
B1P 5Z2
Canada

Regards,
Ash




colchar said:


> Which category do you come under??????


----------

